# Magnetix Safety Warning



## Scott (Apr 20, 2006)

Magnetix Safety Warning


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 20, 2006)

Yep...I was bummed. The company has decided to keep selling them (we like them), but I think only on their website...with all the warnings that go along. (hello, why don't ppl understand that toys for older children are just that? Toys for OLDER children.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Magnetix Safety Warning



is it possible to label this as a video link?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for the warning


----------

